# Megaminx instruction



## Suspect (Mar 1, 2017)

Ibought shengshou megaminx and there was a manual with it. I lost it and I have been looking for it forever but I found only first page. Could anybody send me a photo of both pages? Here's link to what I found http://rubiksinfokeeper.weebly.com/uploads/3/7/9/2/37929769/8381031_orig.jpg


----------

